# "Neue(?)" AFX Tutorials



## Santiago (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

War grad auf Creativecow und hab diese Seite gefunden. Für mich sehr hilfreiche Tutorials. Ich hoff euch gehts gleich. Wenn diese Seite schon bekannt war, entschuldige ich mich für die Platzverschwendung.

http://www.theanvel.com/

LG, Santiago


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2004)

Soetwas ist immer gerne gesehen! Ich kannte die Seite noch nicht! Danke!

Zukünftig kannst Du Links in dem Thread für Links zu Videodesign eintragen!
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=916134&posted=1#post916134


----------

